# Some Custom Interior



## 161324 (Jul 28, 2004)

Here are a few pics of my interior for my 80 Rabbit and the 84 Cabby.

The 80 will be Mountain green, the Cabby will be purple.



























































MKIII GTi




















MKV Rabbit





















He is working on my door cards for the 84 now, the headrests are done as well, will get a pic soon.

all work done by kdicustoms.com


----------



## v-dubIV (Jul 6, 2003)

love it :heart:


----------



## 161324 (Jul 28, 2004)

v-dubIV said:


> love it :heart:


Thanks man, ****ty camera, I'll get some good pics when I get it installed.


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

I just emailed him about the on the Mk4 panels. He does great work with those!


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

Nice details :thumbup:


----------



## Euro 323i (Nov 29, 2005)

Tim,
Great job.........:thumbup:
Kevin


----------



## 161324 (Jul 28, 2004)

arethirdytwo said:


> I just emailed him about the on the Mk4 panels. He does great work with those!




He is looking to get some plaid custom made from the MKI and MKV designs, see if he is any closer to that, it looks awesome.


----------



## 161324 (Jul 28, 2004)

Euro 323i said:


> Tim,
> Great job.........:thumbup:
> Kevin



Dude, you don't know the half of it, he stuffed (at my silly request) down feathers in my Cabby Seats! I have the only pair of Goose Feathered seats. He is still stuffing the head rests, I heard his shop looks like someone shot donald duck with a shotgun!


Two things I like about his shop:

1. The covers and crap aren't made in China
2. 'HE' does the work with passion, not just hand it off to a sweatshop worker for a regular job.

I firmly believe that if he doesn't think it will look good or isn't in to the job, he won't do it. 

I have some ideas for my MKIV GTi, when the time comes, I know he'll be up to the task.


----------



## Euro 323i (Nov 29, 2005)

silentdub said:


> Dude, you don't know the half of it, he stuffed (at my silly request) down feathers in my Cabby Seats! I have the only pair of Goose Feathered seats. He is still stuffing the head rests, I heard his shop looks like someone shot donald duck with a shotgun!
> 
> 
> Two things I like about his shop:
> ...


I know I am the same way. I do all the sewing. I have done several hundred BMW upholstery kits. Here is some E30 work with GOLF GTI 6 cloth. Tim and I have talked, still waiting for him to get the interlagos made, a few months away last time I spoke to him.
Kevin


----------



## 161324 (Jul 28, 2004)

I'm looking forward to my MKIV GTi, that is, when the time comes. I guess it's not ready at 11 years and 216K miles..... Maybe at 300, I'll get the interior a makeover while I install a turbo.


----------



## KDI_CUSTOMS (Mar 22, 2008)

Thank You Silentdub for posting some of the stuff I have done. Im glad you like it!! It feels great to know someone appreciates all the hard work and craftsmanship that goes into what Upholsterers do. 


arethirdytwo I sent you an email back. 


Kevin, I need a sample of that MK6 plaid so I can see about getting some made for us. MK5 stuff may be on the way shortly. 


To everyone else, thanks for the kind words!!


----------



## Euro 323i (Nov 29, 2005)

Tim, 
You got it let me find some scraps........ 
Kevin


----------



## 161324 (Jul 28, 2004)




----------



## 161324 (Jul 28, 2004)

silentdub said:


>



That just looks sooooo dope. Can't wait to mount them in my cabby!


----------



## VR6R0ME03 (Mar 30, 2011)

sweet looks good. Its crazy that MKIV parts are almost identical after so many years.


----------



## 161324 (Jul 28, 2004)

I picked up my seats finally, awesome job!


----------



## Si Trav (Oct 26, 2008)

i just emailed them.

wonder if they can mail me stuff or i can send them things to get done....


----------



## 161324 (Jul 28, 2004)

Si Trav said:


> i just emailed them.
> 
> wonder if they can mail me stuff or i can send them things to get done....




Oh for sure. I can probably hook you up if I got to Waterfest, we can meet there and I'll take him the ****, then it just needs to be shipped one way. 

Call him, His name is Tim, tell him Silentdub sent you over.


----------



## 161324 (Jul 28, 2004)

:facepalm: I have to get my stuff installed...... why am I always backed up on this stuff?


----------



## KDI_CUSTOMS (Mar 22, 2008)

*160+ Colors to choose from for top stitching!!*


----------



## 161324 (Jul 28, 2004)

KDI_CUSTOMS said:


> Thank You Silentdub for posting some of the stuff I have done. Im glad you like it!! It feels great to know someone appreciates all the hard work and craftsmanship that goes into what Upholsterers do.
> 
> 
> arethirdytwo I sent you an email back.
> ...




Let me know when you get those plaids made up, I want this one in my MKIV GTi.


----------



## msheehan (Jan 28, 2011)

that looks awesome


----------



## 5i1verbu11et (Nov 4, 2009)

Tim,

You do amazing work. I love the rabbit logo on the headliner!


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

very nice work in here. :thumbup:


----------



## 161324 (Jul 28, 2004)

Just got the GSX-R seat back. The Gel pad and heat shield make a world of difference.






KDI Customs
706A Pulaski Highway
Joppa MD 21085
410-680-6377
[email protected]


----------



## uNLeaSHeD. (Aug 28, 2010)

WOW!! You do a fantastic job! If you were closer I would want to be taught how to do this, Im attempting to do my B5.5 passat this winter. Any tips on how u get the headliner so perfect? Tips tip! lol  Again, amazing job, made props, also how much do u charge to do seats? Wanting something like black leather with tan sticking, both front and rear bench seat.:heart:


----------



## 161324 (Jul 28, 2004)

uNLeaSHeD. said:


> WOW!! You do a fantastic job! If you were closer I would want to be taught how to do this, Im attempting to do my B5.5 passat this winter. Any tips on how u get the headliner so perfect? Tips tip! lol  Again, amazing job, made props, also how much do u charge to do seats? Wanting something like black leather with tan sticking, both front and rear bench seat.:heart:


None of this is my work.

KDI Customs
706A Pulaski Highway
Joppa MD 21085
410-680-6377
[email protected]

Ask for Tim, he can work with any of your project needs.


----------



## uNLeaSHeD. (Aug 28, 2010)

silentdub said:


> None of this is my work.
> 
> KDI Customs
> 706A Pulaski Highway
> ...


SWEET!! Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## 161324 (Jul 28, 2004)

I just spoke to Tim over at KDI and we are doing door cards for my MK1 Cabby. We sent him some old MK3 GTi door cards to cut up and use. We are planning a nice custom door card with speaker pod and the lower door pocket molded in. The top half will be wrapped in fabric with some bunny embroidery.

I'll post pics when I get them.


----------



## 161324 (Jul 28, 2004)

Not sure if anyone noticed, but the H2O Top Dawg vehicle interior was also done by kdicustoms. 












Those seats look sick and I love how the owner matched them to the paint or vice versa.


----------



## iowarabbit (Mar 29, 2007)

silentdub said:


> Not sure if anyone noticed, but the H2O Top Dawg vehicle interior was also done by kdicustoms.
> 
> Those seats look sick and I love how the owner matched them to the paint or vice versa.


I forget what those seats are out of, but they look INCREDIBLE. great foundation for a flawless recover.


----------



## KDI_CUSTOMS (Mar 22, 2008)

iowarabbit said:


> I forget what those seats are out of, but they look INCREDIBLE. great foundation for a flawless recover.


Front seats are R32 seats. I recovered them and also reinstalled the stock seat heaters in them for the customer to keep him comfy on those cold morning drives to work. The rear seats are stock to the car but are recovered also. In the rear, I deleted the center headrest and seat belt. I also recovered a set of low profile headrests for the rear. IIRC they are from a passat.


----------



## iowarabbit (Mar 29, 2007)

KDI_CUSTOMS said:


> Front seats are R32 seats. I recovered them and also reinstalled the stock seat heaters in them for the customer to keep him comfy on those cold morning drives to work. The rear seats are stock to the car but are recovered also. In the rear, I deleted the center headrest and seat belt. I also recovered a set of low profile headrests for the rear. IIRC they are from a passat.


they totally are, I've been drooling over the euro-trim recaros for too long and completely overlooking these. those low profile headrests are a great touch too, great vision. :thumbup:
the fold-forward pulls are just rigged up on a cable assembly right?


----------



## KDI_CUSTOMS (Mar 22, 2008)

iowarabbit said:


> they totally are, I've been drooling over the euro-trim recaros for too long and completely overlooking these. those low profile headrests are a great touch too, great vision. :thumbup:
> the fold-forward pulls are just rigged up on a cable assembly right?


Yes, the fold downs are cable driven. It is all standard equipment on the seats.


----------



## F-word (Feb 13, 2011)

Really awesome work.


----------



## DibbleDUB (Sep 27, 2011)

wow very nice i love all the detail especially those visors


----------



## 161324 (Jul 28, 2004)

DibbleDUB said:


> wow very nice i love all the detail especially those visors



Hey hey hey, those visors are mine! He can make more though


----------



## 161324 (Jul 28, 2004)

I just sent Tim the seat from my Ninja, he is going to hook it up for me. He said it's done but I haven't had a chance to pick it up.


----------



## snodialove (Nov 22, 2012)

*The Cheapest New Car*

yeah we can customize this car interior through of custmer wish like he/her want and you making cool interior colors :sly:


----------



## uNLeaSHeD. (Aug 28, 2010)

Totally digging the seats!!


----------



## 24ValveGLI (Mar 20, 2005)

Just dropped off my stuff this weekend. Can't wait to see it all finished! :thumbup:


----------



## clevetbs (Nov 20, 2012)

*mods to 2001 vw jetta vr6*

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...655461290231.2077279.207000938&type=1&theater


----------



## fuzzybunnyl0v3r (Dec 13, 2010)

clevetbs said:


> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...655461290231.2077279.207000938&type=1&theater



This is definitely *not* a KDI job!!


----------



## 161324 (Jul 28, 2004)

silentdub said:


> I just sent Tim the seat from my Ninja, he is going to hook it up for me. He said it's done but I haven't had a chance to pick it up.


 I finally got down there to get my bike seats. 




















This is the MKVI plaid. I am thinking that may go in to my MKIV GTI. It is black and I really want to paint it that john deer green so I hope that he can get the MKI Green Plaid, that would work, otherwise I'll keep is black.


----------

